# Worlds longest snake found



## RSPcrazy (Sep 14, 2012)

I saw this today, thought I should share it here.

55 feet long.






Heres the story.

World Longest Snake is Found | Looking for REPTILE? Yes REPTILE. It's all here!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 14, 2012)

Pic has been going around for years, it was never officially measured.


"The giant python reticulatus has 55 ft or 16,7 meter length with 300 Kg weight. The snake age estimation is about 140 years old. But what field worker said was denied by the local government. The officers of guiping government said that the story and that picture is hoax. There is no giant longest snake python on that territory."


----------



## Wally (Sep 14, 2012)

Been found in a few places this fella. Must be getting on the nose by now.


----------



## woody101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Its a trick photo.


----------



## Colubrid (Sep 14, 2012)

woody101 said:


> Its a trick photo.



Yeah, it's actually a Tonka truck and that is a hatchling spotted


----------



## woody101 (Sep 14, 2012)

Colubrid said:


> Yeah, it's actually a Tonka truck and that is a hatchling spotted



Kids these days......


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 14, 2012)

that bucket is only 2 feet wide


----------



## Hoplophile (Sep 14, 2012)

Many years ago the National Geographic Society put up a cash prize (${10,000 I think) if anyone could catch a snake over 30 feet long. To my knowledge the prize was never claimed and to this day no live snake has ever been found that exceeds this length. Fluffy, a reticulated python, at the Columbus Zoo was until recently the longest snake in captivity at around 24feet long. There is a very old record of a 32 foot retic but it is of dubious origin.


----------



## Boidae (Sep 14, 2012)

Hoplophile said:


> Fluffy, a reticulated python, at the Columbus Zoo was until recently the longest snake in captivity at around 24feet long.



There are even doubts about Fluffy's measurements.. Here's a video I stumbled across a while back. 
According to Bob Clark (Fluffy's breeder), she measured at 24 feet.

fluffy measurement - snakezilla - YouTube

She was still a very impressive snake nonetheless, RIP Fluffy.


----------



## jonez (Sep 15, 2012)

Hoplophile said:


> Many years ago the National Geographic Society put up a cash prize (${10,000 I think) if anyone could catch a snake over 30 feet long. To my knowledge the prize was never claimed and to this day no live snake has ever been found that exceeds this length. Fluffy, a reticulated python, at the Columbus Zoo was until recently the longest snake in captivity at around 24feet long. There is a very old record of a 32 foot retic but it is of dubious origin.


Theres a recti kept in a zoo in jakarta thats 49ft and 990pound thats the record holder atm eats 4 dogs a month haha wonder wat breed..


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 15, 2012)

And here I thought the record holder would go to an anaconda.


----------



## Retic (Sep 15, 2012)

That snake isnt even 25 feet long let alone 49 feet. I remember when it was measured and came up WELL short of their claim. 



jonez said:


> Theres a recti kept in a zoo in jakarta thats 49ft and 990pound thats the record holder atm eats 4 dogs a month haha wonder wat breed..



- - - Updated - - -

An Anaconda would easily be the heaviest but probably not the longest.



RSPcrazy said:


> And here I thought the record holder would go to an anaconda.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 15, 2012)

jonez said:


> Theres a recti kept in a zoo in jakarta thats 49ft and 990pound thats the record holder atm eats 4 dogs a month haha wonder wat breed..



If that was the case, wouldn't the Guiness Book of World Records need to be updated?

They suggest Fluffy is still the longest snake at 7.3m (24 feet).


----------



## woody101 (Sep 15, 2012)

slim6y said:


> If that was the case, wouldn't the Guiness Book of World Records need to be updated?
> 
> They suggest Fluffy is still the longest snake at 7.3m (24 feet).



Im pretty sure Fluffy died earlier this year


----------



## slim6y (Sep 15, 2012)

woody101 said:


> Im pretty sure Fluffy died earlier this year



Dead or alive, she was the world's largest (according to GBoWR) snake in captivity at 7.3m.

"
Fluffy, a reticulated python (Python reticulatus), when measured on 30 September 2009, she was found to be over 7.3 m (24 ft) long. Fluffy died at the Columbus Zoo and Aquarium, Powell, Ohio, USA, on 26 Oct 2010 due to an apparent tumor. She was 18 years old and still 24 foot long.
"


----------



## PMyers (Sep 15, 2012)

Easily done with a small shovel head and a short focal length... probably needed no manipulation at all


----------



## jonez (Sep 15, 2012)

I watched a doco on it the other day mate and it is well past 25ft and 10 people couldnt even lift it so that suggest the weight...


----------



## Umbral (Sep 15, 2012)

Do you recall what the docko was called? Sounds like it would be worth a watch.


----------



## jonez (Sep 15, 2012)

It was on that gem channel a few weeks ago NBC did it i think i is one full on snake its heads well bigger than the handlers haha he'd need one bigg *** snake hook


----------



## Mitch_89 (Sep 15, 2012)

i think there are alot of zoos around the world that claim to have the longest snake but i think its just a case of 2 many men arguing over who has the biggest snake.... when realistically the biggest beasts are in some corner of the jungle somewhere uncharted....not in captivety


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow and it has an amazing colour and pattern aswell.


----------



## Umbral (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Jonez I'll try find it and take a look.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 15, 2012)

Aaah dear........


----------



## Retic (Sep 15, 2012)

The 49 foot monster apparently when measured came up between 21 and 23 feet, this is exactly how all these stories go. Someone grossly exaggerates and by the power of Chinese whispers it just gets bigger and bigger. The longest snake currently in captivity is Medusa another Retic that measures 25 feet in length.


----------



## Tobe404 (Sep 15, 2012)

What about that Reticulated Python that measured 49ft long and about 985lbs? Or was that proven as fake?

Edit. Sorry, just read the post above me haha.


----------



## PMyers (Sep 16, 2012)

Mitch_89 said:


> its just a case of 2 many men arguing over who has the biggest snake....



Hahahaha! Happens ALL the time :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2012)

PMyers said:


> Hahahaha! Happens ALL the time :lol:



I don't need to argue... I already know!!!

Guiness book of world records has it printed there in black and white... 

In fact, even with a picture... It took several people to hold it out, even when it was being a bit flaccid....


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the most longest snake 




(It's my Brother's 7 month old Bredli Hatchy) :lol:


----------



## -Peter (Sep 16, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I don't need to argue... I already know!!!
> 
> Guiness book of world records has it printed there in black and white...
> 
> In fact, even with a picture... It took several people to hold it out, even when it was being a bit flaccid....



I can support this claim, I'm his tailor.


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 16, 2012)

Promises promises, and we girls always end up disappointed... and somewhat amused...


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 16, 2012)

This thread is turning more into a dirty chat room, than a decent thread about the largest snake.


----------



## PMyers (Sep 16, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> This thread is turning more into a dirty chat room, than a decent thread about the largest snake.



welcome to APS


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> This thread is turning more into a dirty chat room, than a decent thread about the largest snake.



Who turned it into a dirty chat room?

I've only ever talked about the worlds largest peni... snake...


----------



## Mitch_89 (Sep 16, 2012)

sorry guys my bad.... back to big snakes .... theres a clip on wildboys where this same problem happens there in thailand and go to measure a 49 ft snake turns out to be something like 29 ft


----------

